# Dash Chassis



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

When are they coming out and how much are they going to cost?
Will they have the skinny tires like the old t-jets?
Any info. ?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dash has put out some magnets and the armatures are to follow shortly. No word on the complete chassis yet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't worry, after the great bodies and bit pieces, you know a full blown chassis will be coming sooner or later. Just be ready! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im jonesin' for Dash's new and improved HP-7 theyve been talking about, as well as the re-popped tyco bodies Dan has been mentioning.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i had to go back 23 pages to find any info for the new dash chasis. i checked the site and really no indication of a release. does anybody have any insight on this topic or are we all waiting for the release.if you,re like me i dont want to buy some of the stuff thats out there then have the new dash show up.i spect that if they dont show up soon i,ll start lookin for some n.o.s chassis and go from there. any takers?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dan's magnets are out and they're a real winner. His site says "this fall" on the rest of the show. He's the type of guy that will take time to get it right even if he has to lay some kung pao on the component manufactures. My advice is get some NOS to tide you over (you can never go wrong with the tried and true, gen-u-ine article). Then, save some fundage for Dan's chariot. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

(This is not a paid advertisement. Hutt is not a trained actor. And he's really bad at Kerry-Oak-E.)


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

joegri said:


> i had to go back 23 pages to find any info for the new dash chasis. i checked the site and really no indication of a release. does anybody have any insight on this topic or are we all waiting for the release.if you,re like me i dont want to buy some of the stuff thats out there then have the new dash show up.i spect that if they dont show up soon i,ll start lookin for some n.o.s chassis and go from there. any takers?


Joe '
just do the NOS thing as they never go out of style and can allways be sold off. Besides while one can assume the dash chassis will be out at XXXX and they will be good there are no certainties . There are till then still NOS available. Check with Dragjet and see if he can help you out otherwise i'm sure i can find a few .

Bear:wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It looks to be still scheduled for this fall.

http://dash-motorsports.com/future.htm


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bearsox said:


> Joe '
> just do the NOS thing as they never go out of style and can allways be sold off. Besides while one can assume the dash chassis will be out at XXXX and they will be good there are no certainties . There are till then still NOS available. Check with Dragjet and see if he can help you out otherwise i'm sure i can find a few .
> 
> Bear:wave:


I still have NOS chassis.How you doing Dennis?
Christian


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dragula said:


> I still have NOS chassis.


just PM'd ya on this...

--rick


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> I still have NOS chassis.How you doing Dennis?
> Christian


Hi Christian ,
i am well these days and hope you are the same and enjoying life ? Glad you seen this post as i don't have alot to share with Joe but would help in a pinch . I've been saving for our vacation next month but hope to talk to you about getting more chassis my self once i get back. I allways like dealing with ya and knowing i get quality stuff and treated fair. 

Bear :wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

cool looks like dragula has nos chassis! should you have some in the future maybe get a few .


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I still have over 6000.
Christian


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> I still have over 6000.
> Christian


*Well then it's a safe bet you can cover what i'll need LOL ! I will check in post vacation for a batch .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bear,if you ever need select chassis gearplate combos just let me know.You are always great to deal with and a pretty damn cool cat.I am pumping out Aurora camaro bodies,let me know if you like black,brown or lime >


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

How about single lam arm? I always wanted one.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Do you mean the 63 arm?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

How are you i purchased somethings about year ago from you slimlines,brass chassis. I am new to HT.
Is that a better name for them 63 ,is that the year they were made? PM me if you have & price.
Thanks JOHN F from Central nj


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

sidejobjon said:


> How are you i purchased somethings about year ago from you slimlines,brass chassis. I am new to HT.
> Is that a better name for them 63 ,is that the year they were made? PM me if you have & price.
> Thanks JOHN F from Central nj


The only one I have left is a crispy critter unfortunately.Im doing very well thank you.One of the coolest arms to me is the "Magnatraction cheater" arm that aurora made in 67,it is a red lam-gold wire,dead ringer for the magnatrac arm,but it ohms at 6.1 
Dragula
"Where our motto is,we know how to spell motto."


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Dragula said:


> The only one I have left is a crispy critter unfortunately.Im doing very well thank you.One of the coolest arms to me is the "Magnatraction cheater" arm that aurora made in 67,it is a red lam-gold wire,dead ringer for the magnatrac arm,but it ohms at 6.1
> Dragula
> "Where our motto is,we know how to spell motto."


That arm came in a Tuff-one.
And yes, it is a sweety.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

smalltime said:


> That arm came in a Tuff-one.
> And yes, it is a sweety.:thumbsup:


Yes it did,but was sold under speed parts blister cards in 1967:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Bear,if you ever need select chassis gearplate combos just let me know.You are always great to deal with and a pretty damn cool cat.I am pumping out Aurora camaro bodies,let me know if you like black,brown or lime >


*Hey Christian ,
thanks for the gearplate combo offer i appreciate that for sure ! I am not sure what volume i will get post vacation but if i can get square idler posts that's the biggest issues . Of course if i go the case route again ..... ? Now as for a Camaro hummm old eyes like mine better do the Lime . PM me a number for the Camaro to send ya and how ya wanna get paid and i get it off . As allways brother i thanks you !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bearsox said:


> *Hey Christian ,
> thanks for the gearplate combo offer i appreciate that for sure ! I am not sure what volume i will get post vacation but if i can get square idler posts that's the biggest issues . Of course if i go the case route again ..... ? Now as for a Camaro hummm old eyes like mine better do the Lime . PM me a number for the Camaro to send ya and how ya wanna get paid and i get it off . As allways brother i thanks you !
> 
> Bear :wave: *


Bear,no charge on the Camaro,it was 2nd out of the mold and there are 2 SMALL spots under the front valance.
Surf or Die
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is your girl,Bear.
Dragjet Reproductions "Were not petty and have no motto,but we can spell":thumbsup:
Mr.Moto,please take a vacation


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Here is your girl,Bear.
> Dragjet Reproductions "Were not petty and have no motto,but we can spell":thumbsup:
> Mr.Moto,please take a vacation


*SWEEEEET! Love the lines when i look at the doors and hood it looks like you can open em right up. Beautiful job as allways Christian another classic Dragjet body :thumbsup:!!!

Many thanks Bear :wave:*


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dragula said:


> I still have NOS chassis.


Christian,
I've tried to contact you by PM and by e-mail. Maybe they're not getting through. Could you PM or email me, so I can reach you by reply.
Thanks,
D


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

PM me again if you wish.
Christian


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. New PM sent.

-- D


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Dragula, You have been around long enough to know our TOS on commercial selling. The least you could do is support the place that allows you sell items and actually support the people that support you. Is $20 too much for you to afford or should members take up donations :jest:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I responded to someone mentioning my name,did not try to sell my wares,gave away a body and answered a question that I do still have items for sale.It was not an outright ad to sell.
"The Shadows know"-Hank Marvin


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Gotta say Dragjet is correct as i mentioned his name as a source to another member . Also i was the guy to get the FREE body offer so no outright attempt to skirt the TOS was made from what i could tell. Just calling it as i see it but others may see it differently i suppose.

Bear :wave:*


----------

